# Check out this closeup of a crab.



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Took this picture with my new waterproof digital camera. I went into the water with the old one. I have a cool sunset that I will post soon.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

sweet pic, thanks for sharing. what camera do you have?
and welcome to 2cool


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

*Check out this Bad Boy!*

The crab that ate Gaido's!:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

*Sunset*

Thanks Cutter. I use a Pentax Optio43WR. Here is the sunset I promised earlier.


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

you should talk to Ray Crawford about using this pic for the cover of the next edition of his fishing book. VERRRRRY nice pic!!!!


----------

